# Path to Glory Story Idea, Other Writers Needed.



## Eddy2594 (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay so my local Games Workshop is running a Path to Glory campaign where core unit champions from Daemons, Warriors and Beastmen have their own 100pt war-band and must conquer the others. As the battles go on, the champions become more and more powerful, getting favored by their deities or by them all etc. 

Paddy, one of the store assistants told me if I wanted to write one of these books I needed to post ideas on the forums and show off my writing style and skill. Anyway before I do that I want to state my idea.

My idea is go along with this Path to Glory idea and take a POV from an aspiring member of the Chaos hordes, a leader of a war-band who seeks glory and rewards by the Gods of Chaos. Will they be successful or crumble into dust? 

Now what I need is some interested writers who would like to create their own war-band leader and I was thinking of a few writers, preferably unpublished so we are all in the same boat but exceptions could be made for a really skilled writer and or good idea. We as a small group of writers would then write a George RR Martin style book, quite a few POV characters, we would write some starting chapters where we focus on our character rise and then we would have a group discussion as to where the characters will end up at the end, will some have a fight? Will some die? Or will we go onto a sequel with more events. 

If you are interested, I will be up for discussion 
Either comment or email my Yahoo: [email protected]

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

